# Rock in Sump Pit Tool Needed?



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

all of the methods you describe seem like they would work in most cases, which one is best would depend on how big the rock is, how far down, what tools you already own etc...

personally I'd probably take the low tech approach first, like drilling a small hole and pounding a chisel or bull point into it ( think feather and wedge method) and see where that gets me.


----------



## zeusism (Sep 14, 2011)

Mr Chips said:


> all of the methods you describe seem like they would work in most cases, which one is best would depend on how big the rock is, how far down, what tools you already own etc...
> 
> personally I'd probably take the low tech approach first, like drilling a small hole and pounding a chisel or bull point into it ( think feather and wedge method) and see where that gets me.


I only own a mason chisel so anything else I would have to borrow/rent. The rock is covering (on a slope) the entire circumfrance of the pit starting only 12 from the slab. So I would either have to find a way to go at least another 6 inches (to have a flat bottom) or 12 plus inches to have a small basin.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I had trouble understanding your post. How many inches of rock do you need to remove? And what kind of rock is it (how hard is it?) Granite is notoriously tough to chisel, soft rock like shale is easy to chisel.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

I knocked down the bedrock some with a 110v rental jackhammer when it came time to re-line the swimming pool. It wasn't quick, and the bit broke after several hours, but I busted up a whole lotta granite bedrock before I called it quits. The hardest part was lifting that monstrosity out of the deep end of the pool when I was done.


----------

